# Assemble ye, dog owners of TC



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

That, is my dog Ruby. She is a dachsund mixed something else... maybe you'd have a good guess of what that other breed is.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I used to be a dog owner, and then she got a tumor 

Her name was skippy.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Two dogs, Kyle(14) and Maxwell(5). I posted pictures of them here a while ago.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are our pups: The two big ones are Bernese Mountain Dogs and the small guy is a Shi-tzu Maltese mix.
Standing is our male Odin Jara, the female is Chyna and the little guy is Bailey who is the alpha...


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

From top to bottom Mia ( Poodle Chihuahua cross)
Meg (No idea!)


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hmmm,...should I? Last time I uploaded my boys the whole daing thread got deleted!

Here's Rusty, the American Pitbull Terrier








Shippo, the Jack-Chi








and Bones, the Italian Greyhound Mix!








They got an outdoor cat as a sister and a winged brother, Homer, who is a blue and gold macaw.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Is the cat the only one without a name?

My dog Madelyn (Mad-Dog) is 16 years old and a German shepherd mix. She's just the right size - 40 lbs. She's been having health problems on and off for a year now but hanging in well. She's laying next to me now as I type. She is such a good dog.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Is the cat the only one without a name?
> 
> My dog Madelyn (Mad-Dog) is 16 years old and a German shepherd mix. She's just the right size - 40 lbs. She's been having health problems on and off for a year now but hanging in well. She's laying next to me now as I type. She is such a good dog.


German shepherd mixed with what?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Our Jazz:


Jazz in Paris by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


Jazz on the floor by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


Smooth Jazz (processed) by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

You don't like my dog LUKECASH?? Is that what I'm seeing here??


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

violadude said:


> German shepherd mixed with what?


Don't know...Maybe husky? Something else (that made her small)? She has a long soft coat with G.S. coloring and a husky-like tail. We got her from the animal shelter.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

violadude said:


> You don't like my dog LUKECASH?? Is that what I'm seeing here??


How did I know it would screw with your head? Because I'm your uncle. That's right. It's okay, those repressed memories needed to resurface at some point.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

My dog, trying to look cute while sitting on a couch. Sorry, quite a bad photo, it's the only I have on my computer.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Our dog (me, Rocco, and family). Her name is Cookie:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Poodles, large and small. Poodles don't shed, quite thoughtful of them.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a border collie. I don't _want_ a border collie, but I have one.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

We have two terriers. Sammy is the boy; he's a lover. Betty Lou is the opposite, like a bull in a china shop. Both are great companions. In general, dogs are great. Unlike humans, you don't see them screwing each other over.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Old and rather sexist joke: A dog is a better friend than a wife. Lock both of them in the car trunk for an hour and when you open it, see which of them is glad to see you.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> We have two terriers. Sammy is the boy; he's a lover. Betty Lou is the opposite, like a bull in a china shop. Both are great companions. In general, dogs are great. Unlike humans, you don't see them screwing each other over.


Hmm. We had an Airedale and a border terrier. The Airedale was definitely top dog and hogged the toys. One day, the border terrier ran to the window yapping loudly. There was nothing to be seen, but the Airedale came up to see what was going on. At that point, the border terrier nipped back and grabbed a toy.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Some choice (as in, he was willing to stay still long enough to get a reasonable shot) pictures of my dog, Charlie, in rough chronological order. I forget how old he is in each one, but that's basically how much he's changed in the two months I have been *ahem* _tolerating_ him. As you can see in the last picture, he is fond of getting scruffy on the allotment.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Will take a picture of my two boxers for posting here. The young one is now 5 months and a bit. Very, very lively. Never a dull moment. Books, elpee-covers, rugs, shoes, toys from the children; absolutely nothing is safe from this animal, yet it is impossible to stay cross with her for very long.
View attachment 37392

View attachment 37393

View attachment 37394


Cheers,
Jos

Ps. The green beanbag in second picture is now gone thanks to little one. She had torn the zip and a gzillion little white styrofoame balls came out. 8 bags full of them. We still find them everywhere in the house , car , garden


----------

